# Does vaping make u unfit and reduce lung capacity?



## bjorncoetsee

Is it just me or does vaping make u unfit?
Ive been gyming my whole life, and started crossfit last year, which is very intense training, hard onthe lungs. Since ive upgraded to a reo on which I can build low ohm coils, which gives huge vapor and huge throat hits,also going through juice like crazy. Now ive noticed I struggle at the crossfit and always short of breath when training,also not making gains anymore, but probably cause the nicotene suppress my appetite and dont eat as much anymore. Could the vaping reduce my lung capable?


----------



## Andre

Very unlikely - here are a few threads from our "Health Matters" forum in this regard:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/lung-function.5786/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ashtray-blog-survey-looks-at-lung-function.5651/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/wo...ings-from-the-lung-health-study-lhs-ind.4324/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

bjorncoetsee said:


> Is it just me or does vaping make u unfit?
> Ive been gyming my whole life, and started crossfit last year, which is very intense training, hard onthe lungs. Since ive upgraded to a reo on which I can build low ohm coils, which gives huge vapor and huge throat hits,also going through juice like crazy. Now ive noticed I struggle at the crossfit and always short of breath when training,also not making gains anymore, but probably cause the nicotene suppress my appetite and dont eat as much anymore. Could the vaping reduce my lung capable?



I won't really know, but you mentioned you eat less and I think the latter is the cause. You should know better than I do that you need a lot of carbs and protein when doing serious physical training.


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Its only my cardiovascular training that gone down. Strenght is still fine, (which has to do with the carbs and protein etc). 
Forgot to note, I havent been a smoker before I started vaping, only 1 or 3 ciggies on occasion. So I guess for smokers quiting and going over to vaping notice a huge positive difference. But from a non smoker going to vaping 18mg juices, I guess it will have a negative effect on my lungs?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro

bjorncoetsee said:


> Its only my cardiovascular training that gone down. Strenght is still fine, (which has to do with the carbs and protein etc).
> Forgot to note, I havent been a smoker before I started vaping, only 1 or 3 ciggies on occasion. So I guess for smokers quiting and going over to vaping notice a huge positive difference. But from a non smoker going to vaping 18mg juices, I guess it will have a negative effect on my lungs?


As a matter of interest why being a non smokers you decide to go 18mg on a reo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee

andro said:


> As a matter of interest why being a non smokers you decide to go 18mg on a reo?


I started with a cheap ego kit to stop the occasional smoking as I hated to taste and smell like cigarettes. I was never addicted to nicotene and the ciggies, was just a maybe once a week thing. Then I started vaping on that occasions, then I started vaping every day, then I got hooked and needed my daily nicotene. Then I upgraded to a mvp cause the ego battery just died too quickly, then after a month on the mvp I went on this forum daily, and saw all the cool gear and coil builds and huge vapor some stuff produces, so I did some research and found that the reo is highly recommended, so I bought one, and now im a heavy vaper lol


----------



## andro

I agree with that but 18 mg will get a lot of nicotine on your body. If u like to vape just use liquid at less % . A lot of use start on 18 for the cigarette craving and atart ro low the dosage but keep the vaping all day long


----------



## bjorncoetsee

andro said:


> I agree with that but 18 mg will get a lot of nicotine on your body. If u like to vape just use liquid at less % . A lot of use start on 18 for the cigarette craving and atart ro low the dosage but keep the vaping all day long


I started with 18mg in the ego kit and the iclears on the mvp, bought a lot of 18mg juices when I upgraded to the reo, only realizing drippers give extreme throat hits even on 12mg juices. So I have one bottle of 12mg choc mint left, the rest is all 18mg, and cant afford to buy new 12mg juices now, so have to vape the 18mg juices I have now. But I dont think the nicotene has to do with my decreased lung capacity, I think it could be the vg in the juices, even when I use some of my friends 0mg high vg juices, I cough and chest feeling tight after vaping it on my dripper.


----------



## hands

i find it very interesting that you go from a non smoker to 18mg. i was a smoker for 20+ years and i use 12mg in a evod tank.


----------



## andro

bjorncoetsee said:


> I started with 18mg in the ego kit and the iclears on the mvp, bought a lot of 18mg juices when I upgraded to the reo, only realizing drippers give extreme throat hits even on 12mg juices. So I have one bottle of 12mg choc mint left, the rest is all 18mg, and cant afford to buy new 12mg juices now, so have to vape the 18mg juices I have now. But I dont think the nicotene has to do with my decreased lung capacity, I think it could be the vg in the juices, even when I use some of my friends 0mg high vg juices, I cough and chest feeling tight after vaping it on my dripper.


Maybe do an allergy test . For vg or pg

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## bjorncoetsee

hands said:


> i find it very interesting that you go from a non smoker to 18mg. i was a smoker for 20+ years and i use 12mg in a evod tank.


I knew nothing about vaping an % nic in juices when I started. Just bought the first kit and juice I could find on bidorbuy. Then the 18mg felt fine for me to stop the occasional smoking. So I sticked to 18mg all the way until I realized 18mg in a dripper is like 50mg (if u could even get that high % juices) in a cheap clearomizer


----------



## Alex

bjorncoetsee said:


> I knew nothing about vaping an % nic in juices when I started. Just bought the first kit and juice I could find on bidorbuy. Then the 18mg felt fine for me to stop the occasional smoking. So I sticked to 18mg all the way until I realized 18mg in a dripper is like 50mg (if u could even get that high % juices) in a cheap clearomizer



http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/health-safety-vaping/306495-could-i-allergic-vg.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

i am not judging you just find it interesting. i do have some 18mg juice that i use when i need that extra bit of a kick


----------



## Alex

You should get some PG/VG from a pharmacy, and dilute your juice if you want to try a lower nic level.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Alex said:


> You should get some PG/VG from a pharmacy, and dilute your juice if you want to try a lower nic level.


Thanx,but that will kill the flavor?


----------



## Alex

bjorncoetsee said:


> Thanx,but that will kill the flavor?



Not much, try adding 2ml juice into the 6ml reo bottle and fill up the rest with plain pg/vg to test. Give it a good shake first though.


----------



## Andre

bjorncoetsee said:


> Thanx,but that will kill the flavor?


I have diluted a lot of juices to good effect. But only use PG as VG tends to mute flavour. In your case it might even be a blessing in disguise as your body seems not to like the VG.


----------



## Andre

To get 30 ml of juice from 18 to 12 mg, add 15 ml of PG. Maybe start with 10 ml to see if the flavour holds out for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Bjorn, I also used to gym quite a lot, maybe not much as you judging by your avatar. 

I also noticed when I started vaping that I felt my training take a hit, I even stopped training for nearly a year. 

But as I have dropped my nicotine my chest feels a lot better when exerting myself. 

I am currently on 6mg and I can chain vape and dont get that tight chest feeling when walking up stairs etc. 

Remeber, Nicotine is a stimulate like coffee and everyone's levels are different to what they can endure. I clearly am sensitive to higher nic and you might be the same. 

Try 6 for awhile and let me know..


----------



## WHeunis

Nicotine CAN have a negative effect on your cardio training.
Nicotine constricts the veins/arteries. Not to an extent to be a medical problem, but with regards to bloodflow, you probably will experience some amount of decline in your cardiovascular system.

I can only suggest that you lower (or completely cut) your usage habits to within 2 hours before and after working out, or lower your nic level in your juices.


----------



## Marzuq

bjorncoetsee said:


> Is it just me or does vaping make u unfit?
> Ive been gyming my whole life, and started crossfit last year, which is very intense training, hard onthe lungs. Since ive upgraded to a reo on which I can build low ohm coils, which gives huge vapor and huge throat hits,also going through juice like crazy. Now ive noticed I struggle at the crossfit and always short of breath when training,also not making gains anymore, but probably cause the nicotene suppress my appetite and dont eat as much anymore. Could the vaping reduce my lung capable?



ive been training for the last 10 years. been smoking stinkies the whole while except for the last few months.
i cant see any decrease in my training with regards to lung capacity or muscle building drop

what i can tell you is this. crossfit is very intense. because of this you will find you burn alot more than you actually build. well initially at least. as a result you will think you losing muscle weight when in fact you are burning fat and dropping water content. this also will directly impact your lungs as the more strenuous activity will result in heavier breathing. as your fitness levels increase you will see your lung capacity inprove as well

crossfit is not only an intense workout cardio wise. it also hits the muscles harder too. ask any rugby player why when they get tackled really hard it tires them out.... same principle

edit: also if your eating habits has decreased. supplement it with a good whey protein to up the protein count. this will help you with minimizing muscle loss and also recovery. for people doing this intense type including BCAA (branch chain amino acids) is a very good idea. this also will aid in your recovery time which means increased muscle building capability

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Gizmo said:


> Bjorn, I also used to gym quite a lot, maybe not much as you judging by your avatar.
> 
> I also noticed when I started vaping that I felt my training take a hit, I even stopped training for nearly a year.
> 
> But as I have dropped my nicotine my chest feels a lot better when exerting myself.
> 
> I am currently on 6mg and I can chain vape and dont get that tight chest feeling when walking up stairs etc.
> 
> Remeber, Nicotine is a stimulate like coffee and everyone's levels are different to what they can endure. I clearly am sensitive to higher nic and you might be the same.
> 
> Try 6 for awhile and let me know..


Thanx I'll order some lower nic juices next time. I remember u made a thread about your chest tightening when u vape. Didnt follow it though, was it the nicotene afterall and not the vg?


----------



## Marzuq

bjorncoetsee said:


> Thanx I'll order some lower nic juices next time. I remember u made a thread about your chest tightening when u vape. Didnt follow it though, was it the nicotene afterall and not the vg?



i actually went to the dr but i believe his impression is one sided as he came across very anti vaping.
what i did find it that when my post nasal drip hasnt been as bad for a few days then i dont have the chest tightening issue.
also i have very shallow breathing. and this contributes to that as well.
i am on 6mg nic. so the nic hit isnt bad and i can vape for longer before feeling the silver pulling in.
another factor affecting my chest is these hot days. i vape alot less when its hot. the vapor feels too dry.

how long have you been training and what type of supplements are you using. there are a few supplements that directly impact your breathing as well


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Marzuq said:


> i actually went to the dr but i believe his impression is one sided as he came across very anti vaping.
> what i did find it that when my post nasal drip hasnt been as bad for a few days then i dont have the chest tightening issue.
> also i have very shallow breathing. and this contributes to that as well.
> i am on 6mg nic. so the nic hit isnt bad and i can vape for longer before feeling the silver pulling in.
> another factor affecting my chest is these hot days. i vape alot less when its hot. the vapor feels too dry.
> 
> how long have you been training and what type of supplements are you using. there are a few supplements that directly impact your breathing as well


Only reason I think that it could be vg is when I vape my friends 0mg juice, I take a big hit, and then immediately I cough and feel like my chest is tightening. I have daily sinus issues also cause I live on a plot (dont know what its called in English) have a dirt road, so a lot of because of the cars driving by. But ive been staying here for 10years now. Been weight training since 2007 and crossfit since last year,my lung capacity increased since starting crossfit and dropped again since upgraded to a reo and dripper. Im just on the usual supplements on which I been the last couple of years, a mass builder, t100 testosterone booster, and a pre-workout, so I doubt its that. I guess I'll have to do a test to see if im allergic to vg


----------



## Marzuq

well 


bjorncoetsee said:


> Only reason I think that it could be vg is when I vape my friends 0mg juice, I take a big hit, and then immediately I cough and feel like my chest is tightening. I have daily sinus issues also cause I live on a plot (dont know what its called in English) have a dirt road, so a lot of because of the cars driving by. But ive been staying here for 10years now. Been weight training since 2007 and crossfit since last year,my lung capacity increased since starting crossfit and dropped again since upgraded to a reo and dripper. Im just on the usual supplements on which I been the last couple of years, a mass builder, t100 testosterone booster, and a pre-workout, so I doubt its that. I guess I'll have to do a test to see if im allergic to vg[/QUOTE
> 
> i actually just remembered. i get hiccups if i use high concentration of vg. also i once asked for a 70/30 vg/pg juice and that killed my chest. hiccups and my shallow breathing was more shallow. scrathed the throat quite a bit and soon after the flu followed.
> i think you may be onto somethere. drop the vg content a tad and see if it changes over a week


----------



## rvdwesth

bjorncoetsee said:


> Is it just me or does vaping make u unfit?
> Ive been gyming my whole life, and started crossfit last year, which is very intense training, hard onthe lungs. Since ive upgraded to a reo on which I can build low ohm coils, which gives huge vapor and huge throat hits,also going through juice like crazy. Now ive noticed I struggle at the crossfit and always short of breath when training,also not making gains anymore, but probably cause the nicotene suppress my appetite and dont eat as much anymore. Could the vaping reduce my lung capable?


So I do bootcamp (similar to crossfit) as well as competitive Kettlebel Sport. Since I canned the analogs and went exclusive vaping I have increased my running time by almost a minute per KM. From a Kettlebell perspective I increased my competition weight with 8 KG per arm and from the last competition I increased my total rep count with 50.
So my  worth... health wise and fitness wise I have improves by a hellovulot.


----------



## Jan

100% VG gives me a tight chest as well
my


----------



## Marzuq

rvdwesth said:


> So I do bootcamp (similar to crossfit) as well as competitive Kettlebel Sport. Since I canned the analogs and went exclusive vaping I have increased my running time by almost a minute per KM. From a Kettlebell perspective I increased my competition weight with 8 KG per arm and from the last competition I increased my total rep count with 50.
> So my  worth... health wise and fitness wise I have improves by a hellovulot.



wow thats awesome. very awesome feedback

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

You guys make me tired when you talk about all this exercise. Think I need a beer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------

